# Northern Bass



## worn (Dec 4, 2008)

I picked up this bass a while ago in a pawn shop with original case for $200. Missing a string, dirty pots and switch, generally filthy. Tore it apart and a few hours work, mainly cleaning, and reassembled with new flat wound strings.
Its a copy of the Gibson EBO/EBO3 basses (its got elements of both), but with a bolt on maple neck, toggle switch rather than rotary switch and jack in the front. Body is a mahogany clamshell with what looks like an 1/8" thick maple core.
All I have been able to find is this is a Japanese import distributed by Northern Guitars in Ontario, maybe early to mid '70s.
I lke this bass so much, my other 2 never got played, I sold one and traded the other for a Strat!







[/IMG]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This looks very similar to mine, which has a maple body.
Mine doesn't have the headstock crown inlay, but otherwise it looks quite similar. (Okay I just noticed your neck is bound-mine isn't)
Mine is a Granada, made by Matsumoku.
I've taken off the pickguard to show off the wood & I removed the bridge cover because I think it looks better. (And it makes it easier to change the strings.)

I've considered getting a second bass over the years, but like you, I like my bass too much.

I suppose if I was more of a bass player than a guitar player, I may have bought another as well.

I'm not sure if Northern was ever made by Matsumoku, but it is possible.

What's the neck plate look like? This is a picture I found online, but mine looks almost the same. If yours looks like this it probably was made by Matsumoku.









If it is a Matsumoku, check out this website to see if you can find out more.


----------



## worn (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the website link, looks like you could spend a long time roaming around in there. Pretty sure mine's not a Matsumoku. I read they might be Yamaki or Daion, might even be linked to Yamaha, just don't know. The neck plate is just plain with no stampings, as a matter of fact there are no serial #s on it anywhere, just something in marker in Japanese in the neck pocket. I took a picture of it but can't find it now, its somewhere on my hard drive, just filed it incorrectly.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My first bass was a Rickenbacker copy. No name plate or stamping of any kind, but I always believed it to be a Northern.


----------



## bass_snake (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice clean bass. Which pawn shop did you get that from? Are they selling other basses there?

thanks,

Fred


----------



## worn (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't remember the name or exact location, but its one of those big Cash Converter type stores in a plaza on the north side of Eglinton, west of Kennedy. Last time I was there, they had a lefty Lado bass, another Japanese bass and a couple of what you usually find in these stores, cheap guitars and basses over priced. Sometimes you do get lucky though, I also found a 1980 Gibson LP Jr there.
There's a Peavey and a Jackson bass in the Swap Shop at Victoria Terrace, (Victoria park and Lawrence) going for $400 each.
I'm a pawn shop addict.


----------



## brownstone (Jan 19, 2009)

i have a nothern bass its a copy of a fender jazz its old and beat up but plays like a dream i was wondering if anyone had any info on it its my fav of all three of my basses its deff made by the same people whomade the one in the pic above and i was hoping that someone may have some info on it


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

wow I'd love to get my hand on one of those


----------



## bass_snake (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool, have you checked out the one in Brimley and Eglinton?


----------

